# Snow Plow Equipment/Truck Operators wanted Northern New Jersey



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

Xtreme Snow Pros are looking for experienced snow plow equipment/truck operators to run our equipment in the Northern New Jersey Area. For more details and to fill out an online application please visit our website at www.xtremesnowpros.com/employment.cfm


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

You have heisted some pictures on your website of some of my trucks and guys that sub-contract to me from: www.mainscape.com

We used to take care of the facility called Clay Terrace here in Indy Metro Area for Mainscape and multiple pictures you have on your website are from that job and another skid steer that is mine at Carmel Luxury Apartments is pictured back dragging on your website.

Please remove these pictures.


----------



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm sorry about that. I had the website designed and was not aware of that and would be happy to have the photos removed tomorrow. Please pm me the exact description of the photos.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Let's see.
Homepage:
-F. Lopez - on the Gator
-B. Babb - white F250 w/8'2" vee blade
Why us:
-Same F-250
Subcontractors:
-M. Little Marron F-250 w/8'2" vee blade at St. Paul's Church
Gallery Page (Commercial):
-4 down on left side M. Little again
-7 down on left white B. Babb again and right F. Lopez on Gator again
-8 down on left A. Kay in Bobcat Skid and right J. Nickless in JD Skid
-11 down on left M. Gray gray F-250 w/8'2" vee blade

We have some general use 'stolen' pictures but they aren't from another companies site they are from plow manufactuer and our local truck body and snow/ice equipment company not another companies snow/ice website.

Come on man!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh and (2) more re-used again in the residential section F250 white and F250 gray


----------

